# 811 - P3.86 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software version P3.86 for the DP811 receiver:*

Interactive trigger fixes
P3.86 restores program guide data for many digital off-air channels which was previously impaired due to network growth that created some incompatibilities with the method used previously in the DISH811 receiver to capture this data. As the numbers of services carried on the network increase, it may not be possible to maintain access to all guide data to local channels, however, the current implementation is expected to support this data for a significant amount of time forward. 
P3.86 does not target receivers with P3.84 software due to a difference in switch matrix configurations. A subsequent release of P3.87 is in progress to provide the same guide features in the near future.


----------

